# Automator : exécution directe du processus



## azerty800 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,



J'ai créé un processus Automator et j'aimerais que, quand je clique dessus, le processus s'exécute directement à la place d'ouvrir Automator et de devoir faire exécuter. J'ai essayé de convertir mon processus en application mais quand je lance l'application un message d'erreur apparait : 



Je précise que je n'ai utilisé que l'action "Observer mes actions".

Merci beaucoup de votre aide !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Décembre 2013)

Sans rien savoir du processus ni de la version d'automator (d'OS X) ça va être un peu difficile


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2013)

d'autant que " observer mes actions " a ses limites, ne peut pas tout "comprendre"  et par la suite " traduire -écrire" en  requêtes dans automator


----------

